# will a period push iui back?



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi

I'm hoping someone can help

i am not far off starting iui for the first time. This week is donor matching and then we are starting. I am being given provera to force a period as they are extremely irregular. But it turns out Ive just started one today

Does anyone know if treatment will commence as planned, can they force one if Ive just had one or if it will be delayed a month?

thanks, Hayley


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Hayley

I guess it may depend on if of you would be medicated cycle or natural. of medicated it may be too late now to start medication so may be put back to next cycle. But I don't know what situation your in so I'm just speculating.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi

thank you for replying

yes im medicated. i guess i need to ask the nurse when i hear from her.

Weve already been pushed back a month due to CMV results, feels like theres always something delaying it


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I guess it also depends what medication and what days you would need to take it. If I was you I would call them tomorrow as it may still be ok if your period only came today.


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you, i will ring tomorrow, although getting hold of her is super tricky.

I am really hoping i can start the medication, I'm just not sure if they will allow that before they've bought sperms, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed they will. I'm starting on clomid, tablet form, 50mg i think


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm on Clomid 50mg also days 2-7 and last day of it tomorrow. I have my scan cd8 weds to see how the follicles are doing!!


----------



## hayles89 (Jan 9, 2016)

oooh good luck for Wednesday, hope it goes well.

can i ask how you've been on clomid? i have a connective tissue disorder thats affected by hormones, so I'm curious to see how i do on it. I think once Ive gotten through my first cycle and i know what to expect i will feel better, and know whats going on more


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm fine on Clomid. I wa advised to take it in the evening and if any side affects happen they will be when your asleep lol. I have taken it in the afternoon also before and still didn't get any side affects. but I guess everyone is different. also those on higher dosage may get more side affects if imagine. 

Thanks, good luck too!!


----------

